# Audi announces pricing for its all-new 2015 A3 sedan.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With the release of the BMW 2 Series last night, Audi also released their pricing and information for their new 2015 A3 sedan.




The A3 sedan brings a new level of standard features, craftsmanship and attention to detail to the fast growing entry premium market
An all-new A3 family from Audi will be rolled out over the next 18 months
Audi today announced base pricing for its all-new 2015 A3 sedan. This compact powerhouse represents the entry level to the Audi brand of luxury vehicles with no compromises - it will offer a combination of standard features including a panoramic glass sunroof, leather seating surfaces, and bi-xenon headlights, all at a base MSRP starting at $29,900 .

"The Audi A3 sedan raises the bar in this premium compact segment" said Scott Keogh, President, Audi of America. "It will add to our momentum in the U.S. marketplace by bringing a new level of technology, craftsmanship and performance to the market."

The A3 sedan plays a pivotal role in the soon to be expanding Audi A3 family. It will be joined later in 2014 by the recently announced Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI clean diesel, the high-performance S3 sedan and in early 2015, the A3 Sportback e-tron® gasoline electric hybrid (PHEV). Even the base model of the all-new premium Audi A3 comes equipped with standard features that include Audi signature LED DRLs and taillights, Bluetooth® technology, Audi pre sense® basic and a panoramic glass sunroof.

The A3 also marks the first time that a vehicle in this segment will offer MMI® technology, Audi drive select, 4G LTE connectivity and Bang & Olufsen® audio. Delivering the same prestige and high-quality materials found in the brand's flagship A8 model. The A3 will also feature standard leather seating surfaces and exceptional ergonomics.

The A3 sedan will offer versatile powertrains for a wide variety of entry-luxury customer tastes, including a 1.8 TFSI®, 2.0 TFSI®, 2.0 TDI® clean diesel, and a high-output 2.0 TFSI® offered in the S3. For superior traction and handling the A3 will also offer the legendary Audi quattro® all-wheel drive which distributes power to the wheels that need it most.

All engines are mated to the standard 6-speed S tronic® transmission, which provides the driver immense shifting flexibility and driving pleasure with smooth, dynamic acceleration and virtually no interruption to the power flow.

The A3 will feature an all-new design and has been specifically tailored to meet the sedan preferences of the American market. The signature Singleframe® grille and available full-LED headlights, another first for the A-segment, are some of the notable design changes included in the all-new Audi A3 sedan.

_Check out the BMW 2 Series, just released from BMW._


----------



## BestCS (Jun 30, 2009)

The A3 with all of its standard equipment will offer tough competition to all brands in this segment.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

hey look at that, audi knows how to make the hood go all the way to the grill


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's an awful lot of car and a nice looking one for that dollar figure...Way more attractive than the CLA which starts at the same price point...


----------



## daders (Jul 28, 2011)

I like the subliminal messaging in the license plate number. In a 3... In A3


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I like it. The A4 (like the BMW 3-series) has grown too big for my tastes.


----------

